# Perth Winter 2017!



## Gold Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

No 2x2? only 50 competitors? Even though it claimed to be bigger than ever?!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> No 2x2? only 50 competitors? Even though it claimed to be bigger than ever?!


Where did it claim to be bigger than ever?
But I understand the 50 competitor limit, there's only 1 delegate and an organizer who probably doesn't know too much. Cubing isn't too big over there anyway, it shouldn't be difficult to get a spot


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Where did it claim to be bigger than ever?
> But I understand the 50 competitor limit, there's only 1 delegate and an organizer who probably doesn't know too much. Cubing isn't too big over there anyway, it shouldn't be difficult to get a spot


I live there, and I know more people are competing this time. It claims that this one will be the biggest yet in the email sent to us saying a competition has been cancelled but the next one will be bigger then ever. and this is the next competition


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> I live there, and I know more people are competing this time. It claims that this one will be the biggest yet in the email sent to us saying a competition has been cancelled but the next one will be bigger then ever. and this is the next competition


Ok, maybe they meant big for events and rounds, but then again, that doesn't really fit either


----------

